# Three memberships in QDM Club



## shane111 (Sep 13, 2004)

Three memberships available in 650+ acre QDM hunting club in Toombs County. 12 years under trophy management. Three trophy managed lakes, Feeding program, food plots, stands, club house, bunk house, sleeps 8.hot and cold running water, fully stocked kitchen,2 refrigerators, two bathrooms, game and fish cleaning house, big brick smoke house and grill, cable tv, heat and air. Want to hunt undisturbed trophy cl*** bucks look no further. Dues $2000.00 per year. Contact Shane at 912-526-3955


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 14, 2004)

Nice deer.


----------



## HT2 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Shane......*

Good Buck brother........

You don't know any "GRAHAM'S" in Lyons, do you??????

Specifically "LEW GRAHAM".......He's a good man......A friend of mine.....


----------



## Hunk (Sep 14, 2004)

How many members total will you have?


----------



## shane111 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Hunting memberships*

Six at the most.


----------



## tarbaby (Dec 24, 2004)

*Memberships*

Do you allow dependents, wives etc to hunt? Is there a place for a large 5th wheel to set up. Do you allow bowhunters ?


----------

